# Delivery with a nuchal arm but not breech



## rpatterson (Aug 3, 2018)

I have an OP Note for a vaginal delivery for a patient that had no complications with the pregnancy.  In the description of the procedure it states, "...pushed over the course of approximately 2 contractions and brought the fetal vertex to a large crown.  There was some difficulty delivering the shoulder and there was noted to be a nuchal arm.  The arm was then finally delivered and then the rest of the infant delivered without difficulty."

Since this is not a breech presentation and the arm was not prolapsed, I do not see a code to use to specify this.  Would I just overlook this statement since there is not a specific code to address it?  There was a first degree laceration, so I will code O70.0 but was wondering if I need another code to specify the nuchal arm.

Thank you,

Rose


----------

